# When a baby with a cold sleeps all day....



## bookworm0901

When a baby with a cold sleeps all day....will he be up all night? 

My LO has a cold, as do I. He has been sleeping for the better part of 5 hours right now, only waking to eat every 3 hours or for 10-15 minute periods here and there....

He's feeling so poorly that I'm NOT going to wake him up to guarantee he will sleep tonight, it's just bad timing because I have a midterm tomorrow and being up all night isn't the best idea for me.....but that's life! 

Just wondering what you more experienced mommies have observed when your baby has a cold.


----------



## valleygrl

Occasionally my DD has slept for long bouts during the day. It never affected her night time sleeping though. I would think that since your LO is sick that he will probably keep on sleeping. He probably just needs soem extra rest. I'd just make sure that you keep things real calm when she wakes up to eat so that she doesn't want to play.


----------



## Dezireey

I think it's okay as long as they don't have a high temperature ( always keep an eye on that) and if baby does wake intermittently for feeds, cuddles etc. I wouldn't disturb them if they are having on/ off long sleeps in the day just in case they don't sleep at night as I'm sure their bodies are resting to get better just like we do when we feel poorly. If he is sleeping or starts sleeping say from 7am to e.g 6pm or something crazy like that, without waking up, then maybe visit the docs as that's not normal.


----------



## bookworm0901

valleygrl said:


> Occasionally my DD has slept for long bouts during the day. It never affected her night time sleeping though. I would think that since your LO is sick that he will probably keep on sleeping. He probably just needs soem extra rest. I'd just make sure that you keep things real calm when she wakes up to eat so that she doesn't want to play.

Thank you! Today is day 2 of being sick, but it's definitely the worst day yet. He didn't sleep like this yesterday and he seemed a little happier yesterday, but he had a horrible night last night. He woke up at 1, 3, and 5 and tried to get up for the day at 5!! I put him back to sleep and we ended up sleeping until 9! So tonight is anyone's guess lol.


----------



## bookworm0901

Dezireey said:


> I think it's okay as long as they don't have a high temperature ( always keep an eye on that) and if baby does wake intermittently for feeds, cuddles etc. I wouldn't disturb them if they are having on/ off long sleeps in the day just in case they don't sleep at night as I'm sure their bodies are resting to get better just like we do when we feel poorly. If he is sleeping or starts sleeping say from 7am to e.g 6pm or something crazy like that, without waking up, then maybe visit the docs as that's not normal.

Thank you! He had a pretty normal morning but went to sleep at around 1 PM and has only been awake for about 2 hours on and off since then and it's now 7 PM. His fever is staying at about 99 (37 Celsius, I believe) but his doctor said to bring him in if it gets to 100.4. 

I hope this is the worst of it and he's better tomorrow! Poor little baby. :( I'm sick too but I wish I could take it from him.


----------



## oneKnight

Wish I would have done that more when I was a kid. It sucks being an adult and having to medicate your way through a work day when all you really want to do is sleeeeeeeeep!

Sounds like he's just resting as he needs to. Hope you get some sleep tonight before your test!


----------



## bookworm0901

oneKnight said:


> Wish I would have done that more when I was a kid. It sucks being an adult and having to medicate your way through a work day when all you really want to do is sleeeeeeeeep!
> 
> Sounds like he's just resting as he needs to. Hope you get some sleep tonight before your test!

Thanks, hun!! Me toooo!! :sad2: If only we knew then what we know now and how amazing sleep is! :haha: 

I hope the rest he is getting is helping him kick the stupid cold! It's so hard seeing my baby sick. He's too little and doesn't understand why he doesn't feel good. :( Plus, every day he smiles more and more and I'm loving those baby grins. But I'm missing them today!!


----------

